# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  أعرب كلمة ممارسة في المثال أحب الأنشطة الرياضية ممارسة

## رامي الشامي

أحب الأنشطة الرياضية ممارسة 
اختلفنا في إعراب كلمة ممارسة ، فشاركونا في إعرابها

----------


## باسم الحافي

من المرجح إمكان اعرابها بوجهي التمييز والحالية.

----------


## أُفكِّر

عزيزي هل أحب فعل أم اسم ؟
عموما هي تمييز بلا شك

----------


## بركات رياض

أُحِبُّ الأَنشطةَ الرياضيةَ ممارسةً .
هكذا تنطق الجملة صحيحة بإذن الله تعالى ، فكلمة " أحب" لاتكون فى الجملة هنا إلّا فعلاً مضارعا ، وأمّا إعراب كلمة  " ممارسـةً " فهى تمييز ملحوظ منصوب بالفتحة الظاهرة .
  وفّقكم الله وإيانا إلى سواء السبيل .

----------


## رامي الشامي

بارك الله فيكم , ولكن ألسيت ممارسة مصدرًا فكيف تعرب تمييزًا ؟ 
وإعرابها حالاً أو مفعولاً لأجله  أليس أولى ؟ 
شاركوني برأيكم فالأمر جد محيير و الجدال على أشده

----------


## أُفكِّر

قد تكون أيضا مفعولا مطلقا بتقدير محذوف أمارسها ممارسة

----------


## محمد حسين جمعة

أنا ألتقي مع إعراب مفعول مطلق مع تصحيحه والقول بأنه نائب مفعول مطلق وليس مفعول مطلق على تقدير أحب الأنشطة الرياضية حباً ،ناب عن المفعول المطلق آلته وطريقته هذا والله الأعلم .

----------


## عادل أحمدموسى

> بارك الله فيكم , ولكن ألسيت ممارسة مصدرًا فكيف تعرب تمييزًا ؟ 
> وإعرابها حالاً أو مفعولاً لأجله  أليس أولى ؟ 
> شاركوني برأيكم فالأمر جد محيير و الجدال على أشده


جاء التمييز مشتقا في بعض الأساليب الواردة عن العرب مثل (لله درخالد فارسا)
وأميل إلى إعرابها حالا 
والذي يبدو لي في كثير من الكلمات المختلف في إعرابها بعد الأساليب التي جاءت فيها عن أساليب العرب الفصحاء 
فلو قلنا أحب ممارسة الأنشطة الرياضية أو أحب الأنشطة الرياضية ممارستها ، لما حدث خلاف

----------


## أبو فراس الهمداني

> مفعولاً لأجله  أليس أولى ؟


نعم مفعول لأجله أولي و أفضل .

----------


## أيمن عبد الفتاح غازي

النصب على الحال أولى وأوضح للمعنى بعيدا عن التأويلات .

----------


## أبو بكر أحمد محمود

> نعم مفعول لأجله أولي و أفضل .


أليس تعريف المفعول لأجله: اسم يبين سبب حودث الفعل ؟ فكيف تكون هنا كلمة ممارسة مفعولا لأجله.

----------


## مولاي أحمد بن محمد أمناي

تعرب هنا تمييزا ملحوظا، وتميل النفس إلى أنها حال فتكون الجملة "أحب الأنشطة الرياضية حال كونها ممارسة" لكنها ليست كذلك، لأن لم تبين هيئة صاحب الحال!.
وكذا ليست مفعولا لأجله لما مر من قول أخينا أبي بكر.
والله أعلم.

----------

